# How marijuana has helped you to recover from your illness?



## Angelika Cren (Aug 26, 2020)

Hello Everyone... let's discuss how marijuana helped you to recover from your illness. I'll share my journey also. Let's start!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 26, 2020)

What doesn't herb help with should be the question.


----------



## Angelika Cren (Aug 27, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> What doesn't herb help with should be the question.


 Let's get started.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 27, 2020)

Anxiety, insomnia, pain relief.


----------



## cannadan (Aug 29, 2020)

pain and insomnia and helps with all round feeling of well being


----------



## Angelika Cren (Aug 31, 2020)

Obesity, anorexia & emesis


----------



## KlompenOG (Dec 4, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> What doesn't herb help with should be the question.


I am pretty sure the answer to that is HEARTBURN. One thing I have learned over the years is that weed helps me stuff more food in than my stomach can normally handle and that has consequences.

Cannabis hasn't cured anything that my partner or I have had, but it sure has helped treat many serious issues. Most notably, my GF got an incurable nervous disorder from a medication and thanks to cannabis she doesn't show symptoms. Unfortunately, we have to both smoke pretty heavily and we're in a regressive state in the Midwest so supply has been a massive problem for us. At work people used to ask me if I was high only on the rare times I wasn't; I'm just that much less functional without it.

I have some good meds on the way, but they won't be done till New Years or later. Our outdoor stuff this year definitely did not turn out very medicinal and we've been plowing through it like crazy. Its amazing how much difference in medical qualities cannabis varieties can have. Hopefully 2021 will be a more steady year for medicine. We would move somewhere legal if that was even remotely feasible.


----------



## 123drp (Jan 17, 2021)

My wife almost died from alcoholism. She was skin and bones, yellow, dying, with a scarred liver that the doctor said would probably not recover. She could only expect a few years even with no drinking. I can't describe to you all the amount of agony she endured after quitting drinking in this condition. Cannabis allowed her to have an appetite and keep down food and water for those weeks of painful withdrawl. She smoked cannabis only, all the way through her 3 + year recovery. She says without it she would be dead, and I believe her. It was her exit drug and we both will never drink again. She's a completely different person physically, and her liver is scar free and fully functioning which surprised the liver doctor. Now we're expecting a baby. This flower is much more than a drug to me.


----------



## JENNIFERCELEBRA (Mar 11, 2021)

Marijuana helps a lot to get recover from illness and acts as a memory booster, immunity booster too. Phenylpiracetam a sub-component of marijuana provides a high degree of neuroprotection compared to other racetam nutritional supplements. The supplement also has psycho-stimulant properties that increase physical performance improve.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Aug 19, 2021)

It settles me down way better than the benzos the VA tried pushing, lowers insulin resistance which helps keep my diabetes controlled(and lowers my insulin dose by like 5iu/day) also makes all my general aches and pains more manageable. Generally keeps me from being a miserable asshole.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Aug 19, 2021)

KlompenOG said:


> I am pretty sure the answer to that is HEARTBURN. One thing I have learned over the years is that weed helps me stuff more food in than my stomach can normally handle and that has consequences.
> 
> Cannabis hasn't cured anything that my partner or I have had, but it sure has helped treat many serious issues. Most notably, my GF got an incurable nervous disorder from a medication and thanks to cannabis she doesn't show symptoms. Unfortunately, we have to both smoke pretty heavily and we're in a regressive state in the Midwest so supply has been a massive problem for us. At work people used to ask me if I was high only on the rare times I wasn't; I'm just that much less functional without it.
> 
> I have some good meds on the way, but they won't be done till New Years or later. Our outdoor stuff this year definitely did not turn out very medicinal and we've been plowing through it like crazy. Its amazing how much difference in medical qualities cannabis varieties can have. Hopefully 2021 will be a more steady year for medicine. We would move somewhere legal if that was even remotely feasible.


Look into delta 8, stuffs a lifesaver between harvests. Cannaclear has 14g jars of distillate for $25.(waiting on my first order from them) 3chi has 28g jar with terpenes for like $120 and I've ordered from them no problem.


----------



## ZeeeDoc (Aug 19, 2021)

Maxxx17 said:


> For a long time I suffered from insomnia. And thanks to weed I sleep like a baby now. A little bit about how it makes you sleep better:
> - You fall asleep more relaxed. It has both intoxicating and relaxing properties that often induce sweeter dreams and help you wake up easily.
> - Dream more intensely. Prolonged drug use can reduce the effects of a soft drug and withdrawal can cause not only insomnia but also a fast dream effect that temporarily induces more vivid and frequent dreams.
> - Less stress better sleep. Can help reduce stress which in turn improves sleep.
> ...


If you suffer from insomnia and your smoking weed every day or night to sleep, give it a couple years and try sleep without it , you’ll be climbing the ceilings. I should know unfortunately. You say safe for long term use, your still become addicted mark my words. I know 100 s of smokers that without it are a nervous wreck if they can’t get any.


----------



## Er3 (Sep 19, 2021)

This thing on?? I'd like to join in the discussion


----------



## ZeeeDoc (Sep 19, 2021)

Er3 said:


> This thing on?? I'd like to join in the discussion


I think my last remark killed it  what you saying tho? Any drug in moderation is doable, but take the piss like a lot of weed smokers out there, they can’t live without it and before you know it your whole life becomes about weed, no offence to anyone as I know HOW hard it is to come off it but hey ho


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2021)

ZeeeDoc said:


> If you suffer from insomnia and your smoking weed every day or night to sleep, give it a couple years and try sleep without it , you’ll be climbing the ceilings. I should know unfortunately. You say safe for long term use, your still become addicted mark my words. I know 100 s of smokers that without it are a nervous wreck if they can’t get any.


You've never tried to withdraw from opiates or benzodiazepines have you. Weed habituates you. Overcoming that is as easy as taking some OTC Benadryl for a few nights and you're right as rain.


----------



## Er3 (Sep 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You've never tried to withdraw from opiates or benzodiazepines have you. Weed habituates you. Overcoming that is as easy as taking some OTC Benadryl for a few nights and you're right as rain.


Thanks I just didn't want to have that discussion.


----------



## Milky Weed (Nov 29, 2021)

Weed has been helping me cope and recover my nervous system from my severe abuse of research chemical benzodiazepines.

More so helping with the post acute symptoms I experience all day and all night. I haven’t touched the shit in about a year, but the damage is still working it’s way out. I got the real bright idea to ship in a chemical called Clonazolam. It’s about 2-3x as strong as Xanax, and lasts a tad longer. 

I was trying to lay it on sheets and sell it. But it backfired and I started eating the raw crystal benzo powder like an absolute fool. I don’t really know how high my tolerance got, but I was eating around 25mg a day to stay well and double that to get wasted for a few days.

I could not stop and tried to cold turkey it, crashing through 2 hospitals and 4 detoxes over a few months while they had no clue how to help me. I could not really communicate with anyone. It was the worst thing I’ve ever went through. I use weed to console me from the trauma. 

mary jane take away the pain


----------



## shortlove927 (Nov 29, 2021)

hello,
I have a similar thread and I would love to be apart of this one! I can honestly say marijuana SAVED my life and continues to do so. I suffer with severe bipolar depression, anxiety and physical pain. I was born with a rare disability and as I’ve gotten older so has my body and I really am trying to find other ways to cure pain besides OTC meds. 
With that being said, sept 2013 I gave birth to my little boy, but in nov 2014 my world was shattered when I woke up to finding my son had passed. I mentally went crazy and my relationship at the time did as well. My sons father and I were together from 2012-2019 our lives and relationship just went a different direction and we were always feeling guilty from our sons death. We tried to pack up and move out of state, worst mistake for me mentally which then lead to us splitting. In 2017, I was in a car accident was put on pain meds and became addicted for 3 years. Realizing my body and my mind wasn’t “me” and that I was losing my life I decided to quit cold turkey, but 2019 fell into a drinking binge for about a year and lost everything.
the end of 2020, I ended up ending my relationship to an alcoholic and quit drinking in Feb 2021. As of now, I can finally say smoking marijuana is the best out there! Also, I made amends with my recent relationship, he became sober from alcohol on Feb 2,2021 and our relationship couldn’t be better. I now want to promote mental health awareness with cannabis!!


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 29, 2021)

Broken pelvis, external fixator, catheter Broken ankle a few things in missing but no meds just reefer threw the patch away and took the pills back to the hospital the Dr just laughed


----------



## Er3 (Nov 29, 2021)

I started growing to kick methadone after 13 years. I have ptsd panic anxiety and growing and using cannabis has given me a new life. Mixing water and take care of the tent keeps me sane. It's comforting to see other people's stories.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 29, 2021)

Er3 said:


> I started growing to kick methadone after 13 years. I have ptsd panic anxiety and growing and using cannabis has given me a new life. Mixing water and take care of the tent keeps me sane. It's comforting to see other people's stories.


I agree, it's peaceful


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 27, 2022)

On the Autism Spectrum here.
I suspect Asperger and also bi-polar. It's hard to diagnose older adults and when I was a child there wasn't help for kids like we have today so no diagnoses from the way back.
I am very high functioning.
My Medical Strain I bred, allows me to get into the zone where I can focus ( and enjoy ) designing experimental mathematics and coding software.

I have not been healed but it's helpful.
I wrote one paper and published it seven years ago and now it's time for a book maybe?

Cannabis is a good thing for sure.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 27, 2022)

Lakieshablu said:


> You can reach out to this dude I ordered from . He sells psychedelics discreetly, hove Mushroom Embryos, shrooms, Dmt , Lsd chocolate bars and more he could direct you also on how to Microdosing Meganshrooms on Instagram


Reach out to deez nuts


----------

